# Introduction



## cgerber9 (Jun 10, 2021)

Hi everyone,
My name is Cassen and my wife and I have 2 adult cats and 1 kitten. The adults are Spirit (male tabby) and Winry (female) and our newest addition is 10 week old Lilith (female). Winry is somewhere between 6 and 7 and Spirit is about a year younger


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

Hi welcome to the forum! Your cats are so cute! Hope to see you around!


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 28, 2013)

Welcome! Your kitties are all beautiful. I am biased towards black cats so Lilith gets my vote!


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

Hello C and welcome. Adorable family you have there!


----------



## MaumauTigerlily (Jun 2, 2021)

Aw looks like you have a Norwegian forest cat? All are very beautiful. It's nice to have variety in cats too. Makes for a good mix.


----------

